# الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء



## radwa (10 أغسطس 2008)

*                تخيل ونت تصحي من نومك في صباح ما وجدت المدينه الي انت تعيش فيها خاليه من النساء ،، 


اتعرف ماذا سوف يحصل هذا الي يبي يصير ،،


اقولك انا :

تصحي الصبج طبعا ظهرك بيوجعك من النوم علي سرير منعكش

وعمال بتهرش في كل جسمك من تاثير لدغ الحشرات اللي نايمه معاك 

علشان طبعا المرتبه عمرها ما طلعت في الشمس 

و الملايه ليها اكتر من شهر علي السرير - مش مهم

المهم

تدخل المطبخ علشان تعمل شاي . مفيش ولا كوب نظيف .

 مش مهم اغسل كوب ايه اللي حيجري يعني

تفتح الحنفيه . مفيش حاجه حصلت . اخ ..... موتور الميه عطلان و محدش فكرك 

تجيب السباك يصلحه

عادي برضو  اروح اشحت شوية ميه من جاري العزيز

تاخد حله وتروح تخبط علي جارك . يفتحلك قرفان من نفسه هو كمان :

- نعم . عايز ايه عالصبح 

- شوية ميه اعمل شاي علشان الميه عندي مقطوعه

- اتفضل خد ميه واعملي معاك شاي . ولا انت عاوز ميه ببلاش ؟

تدخل مطبخ جارك العزيز تتكعبل في اكياس الزباله اللي نسي يرميها منذ عدة اسابيع

فيه حاجه غريبه : الزباله دي ماليهاش ريحه ليه ؟

طبعا حضرتك اتعودت علي ريحة الزباله واصبحت لاتمثلك اي مشكله

المشكله الحقيقيه في الزباب  يزهق  ممل

مش مهم دي كائنات لها الحق في الحياه

ترجع شقتك بعد شرب الشاي وتكون غسلت وشك عند جارك

تبحث عن ملابس نظيفه طبعا في الاحلام لانك دايما بتنسي تودي الهدوم اللاندري

مش مهم برضو القميص ده لبسته 5 مرات بس يعني لسه نظيف

والبنطلون ده ملبستهوش من اسبوعين اهو ينفع

والشراب كمان من اول امبارح يا رب افتكر اشتري دستتين شرابات

تنزل رايح شغلك تقابل واحد جارك حتقوله طبعا :

- صباح الخير

- اصطبح علي الصبح حيجي منين الخير ( طبعا معذور نازل من غير شاي ولا فطار )

توصل الشغل وتقضي يومك بالطول ولا بالعرض وحاول وانت مروح تفتكر تشتري

 سندوتشات للغد ومتنساش السباك والشرابات 

اخ ... طبعا نسيت تاخد الهدوم توديها اللاندري

هما الستتات حيرجعو تاني امتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:smil8::smil8::smil8:

*


----------



## amjad-ri (10 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههه

انتو  بتعملو تحدي  يا  بنات

طيب للبنات فقط​


----------



## radwa (10 أغسطس 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> انتو  بتعملو تحدي  يا  بنات
> 
> طيب للبنات فقط​



*  تحدي ايه بس ؟؟؟؟؟

هو انتو عندكو وقت للتحدي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

روح اغسل هدومك ولا ارمي الزباله 

و لا جيب السباك يصلح موتور الميه العطلان

ولا اقولك حاجه احسن

روح اتعلم الطبيخ علشان تطبخ لنفسك

بدل اكل السندوتشات اللي خلاك جلد علي عضم

انا رايحه اعمل شاي

اكيد انت من زمان مشربتش شاي

طبعا متهونش عليا

حعملك معايا شاي وحشربهولك كمان

اي خدمه يا عم

شكرا للمرور و الرد *


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
أيوة كدة يارضوى خليهم يعرفوا قيمتنا
جدعة بجد أنا معاكى وبحييكى وبأيدك كمااااااااااااااااااااان
قال عايزين مدينة خالية من النساء قال
بريحة شراباتهم الوحشة دى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## amjad-ri (10 أغسطس 2008)

radwa قال:


> *  تحدي ايه بس ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> انا  حاضر​هو انتو عندكو وقت للتحدي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...




وشكرا لمرورك  و تعبك  في الكتابة

سلام المسيح​


----------



## amjad-ri (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> أيوة كدة يارضوى خليهم يعرفوا قيمتنا
> جدعة بجد أنا معاكى وبحييكى وبأيدك كمااااااااااااااااااااان
> قال عايزين مدينة خالية من النساء قال
> ...



ماشي يا نونو

احنا ريحت  شرابنا  وحشة

ربنة يسامحك

بس  انا مش حسيبكو يا بنات

انتضروني​


----------



## radwa (10 أغسطس 2008)

احنا مش في العصر الحجري

الله الله النظافه اصبحت موضه قديمه من العصر الحجري

في التكنلوجيا يعني مفيش داعي للتصليح

قمة التكنلوجيا مكوك الفضاء بيعطل موتور الميه مش حيعطل


انا بشتغل في مطعم 5 نجوم

انت بتسمي اكل المطاعم ده اكل حتي لو 7 نجوم

انا اسمن منك بكتير 

يعني تخين وبكرش مش مكسوف من نفسك ؟

متشكر انا عقليتي مش عقلية انسان متخلف

عشان اخليكي تشربيني الشاي

حشربهولك يعني حشربه بدالك فتح مخك معايا ولا كمان مخك تخين 

وبعديت انت مالك رابط وشك كده سنانك بتوجعك ولا ايه ؟

احطلك قرنفا في الشاي ؟؟؟



شكرا للتعقيب


----------



## radwa (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> أيوة كدة يارضوى خليهم يعرفوا قيمتنا
> جدعة بجد أنا معاكى وبحييكى وبأيدك كمااااااااااااااااااااان
> ...


 
مرسي يا حبيبتي علي المشاركه القويه دي

وعلي فكره هما عارفين قيمتنا كويس بس 

بيستهبلوا وعاوزين يطبقوا مبداء ( حسنه وانا سيدك )

عقليات رجعيه فعلا



شكرا للمرور والمسانده


----------



## amjad-ri (10 أغسطس 2008)

radwa قال:


> احنا مش في العصر الحجري
> 
> الله الله النظافه اصبحت موضه قديمه من العصر الحجري
> 
> ...



ماشي يا radwa

انا  وياكي و الزمن ​طويل


----------



## amjad-ri (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



radwa قال:


> مرسي يا حبيبتي علي المشاركه القويه دي
> 
> وعلي فكره هما عارفين قيمتنا كويس بس
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه

مرسي  يا  متعلمة

هههههههههه​


----------



## radwa (10 أغسطس 2008)

*انت زعلت ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## radwa (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



amjad-ri قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> مرسي يا متعلمة​
> 
> هههههههههه​



*انت زعلت ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## yerigagarin (11 أغسطس 2008)

radwa قال:


> *                تخيل ونت تصحي من نومك في صباح ما وجدت المدينه الي انت تعيش فيها خاليه من النساء ،،
> 
> 
> اتعرف ماذا سوف يحصل هذا الي يبي يصير ،،
> ...



*مين اللي قال الكلام ده يا رضوي
انا حاسس ان الموضوع ناقص
هو فيه ايه ؟

علي العموم 
شكرا للموضوع اللي انا مش فاهمه

*​


----------



## yerigagarin (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> أيوة كدة يارضوى خليهم يعرفوا قيمتنا
> جدعة بجد أنا معاكى وبحييكى وبأيدك كمااااااااااااااااااااان
> قال عايزين مدينة خالية من النساء قال
> ...



*هو فيه ايه ؟
ومين دول بتوع ريحة الشرابات ؟
فين الكلام ده اصلا ؟
:t9:
انا عاوز افهم
للفضول العلمي مش اكتر
*​


----------



## amjad-ri (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



radwa قال:


> *انت زعلت ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟*​



لا  انا  مبزعلش من حد

سلام المسيح​


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*

رضوى أنا بشجعك أهو 
أى مواضيع عندك من النوعية دى أنا معاكىىىىىىىىىى
خليهم يعرفوا ازاى من غيرنا هيلفوا حوالين نفسهم
ومازلت أكرر 
ريحة شراباتهم وحشةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
مابيستحموش غير لما تزقيهم على الحمام بالعافية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *هو فيه ايه ؟
> ومين دول بتوع ريحة الشرابات ؟
> فين الكلام ده اصلا ؟
> :t9:
> ...



انت مين جايبك هنا أصلاً:t30::t30:
خلى بالك من عمرك يابنى 
أصل بيمسكوا الرجالة اللى بترد فى الموضوع دة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الموضوع دة عشان تعرفوا قيمة نص المجتمع ( احنا يعنى النصف اللطيف مش النصف الوحش اللى هو انتوا ):t30:
وأكيد طبعا مش احنا اللى ريحة شراباتنا وحشة
ارحمونا بقى واستحموا​


----------



## radwa (11 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *مين اللي قال الكلام ده يا رضوي*
> 
> *انا حاسس ان الموضوع ناقص*
> *هو فيه ايه ؟*​
> ...


 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54127

دا علشان تفهم 
وياريت قبل ما تفكر تدخل هنا تاني
تكون حددت موقفك
معانا ولا علينا
لو معانا توافق علي الشروط
1- تكون مواطن درجه تانيه في المدينه بتاعتنا
2- تسمع الكلام ومتخرجش عن طوعنا
3- اي واحده تقولك علي اي طلب تنفذه من غير تفكير
4- تقعد في البيت ومتخرجش الا باذن 
5- ممنوع تتكلم مع اي راجل تاني الا باذن وتحدد حتتكلموا في ايه
6- تستحمي في اليوم 4 مرات

عاجبك الكلام اهلا وسهلا
مش عاجبك مشوفش اسمك هنا تاني:smil8:​


----------



## yerigagarin (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> انت مين جايبك هنا أصلاً:t30::t30:
> *رجليا*​خلى بالك من عمرك يابنى
> *حاضر*
> أصل بيمسكوا الرجالة اللى بترد فى الموضوع دة
> ...


*:ura1:**:ura1:**:ura1:*

*:ura1:**:ura1:**
:ura1:*​


----------



## yerigagarin (11 أغسطس 2008)

radwa قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54127
> 
> دا علشان تفهم
> 
> ...


*YeriGagarin

وانا كمان ليا شروط
حقولها لما اخد الاقامه

*​


----------



## radwa (12 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *yerigagarin*​
> 
> *وانا كمان ليا شروط*
> *حقولها لما اخد الاقامه*​



ملكش اي شروط
ولا حقوق
قلت ايه ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## merj07 (13 أغسطس 2008)

انا اعترض انا بتحصلي نص الحاجات ديه بس :11azy:


----------



## radwa (13 أغسطس 2008)

merj07 قال:


> انا اعترض انا بتحصلي نص الحاجات ديه بس :11azy:



احسن​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة يارضوى 
خشى فيهم شمال 
انا بحب اهدى النفوس بس
هههههههههههههههههههه
زى ماقلتلك انا معاكى وبساندك 
عايزين نطبق اللوائح والشروط على المنتدى كله​


----------



## fns (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



radwa قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54127
> 
> دا علشان تفهم
> وياريت قبل ما تفكر تدخل هنا تاني
> ...







دى نهاية البنات اللى بتحط شروط
ايه رايك فى النهاية 
موثرة جدا
يلا الله يكون فى عونكم ويتولاكم برحمته
هههههههههه
ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل رضوى
كيرو


----------



## radwa (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



fns قال:


> دى نهاية البنات اللى بتحط شروط
> ايه رايك فى النهاية
> موثرة جدا
> يلا الله يكون فى عونكم ويتولاكم برحمته
> ...


 
*ودي نهايه اي راجل من غير ست*


----------



## asalya (13 أغسطس 2008)

لراجل من غير الست ولا حاجة الست دايما هى التشيل المسولية الراجل بس فلوس وبس الست تربى العيال وتضبخ وذاكر يا واد الراجل عاوز ياكول وبس وينام ههههههههههههههه عمركوما هتعرفو قيمة الست غغير لما نعمل اضراب صح يا بنات


----------



## radwa (13 أغسطس 2008)

asalya قال:


> لراجل من غير الست ولا حاجة الست دايما هى التشيل المسولية الراجل بس فلوس وبس الست تربى العيال وتضبخ وذاكر يا واد الراجل عاوز ياكول وبس وينام ههههههههههههههه عمركوما هتعرفو قيمة الست غغير لما نعمل اضراب صح يا بنات


 

*شكرا يا حبيبتي علي المسانده*
*خليكي معانا دايما*
*واحنا حنوريهم*​


----------



## radwa (13 أغسطس 2008)

*المدعو يوري **جاجارين*
*انت هربت ولا ايه ؟*​


----------



## yerigagarin (14 أغسطس 2008)

radwa قال:


> ملكش اي شروط
> ولا حقوق
> قلت ايه ؟؟؟؟​


*:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:
طبعا موافق
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (14 أغسطس 2008)

merj07 قال:


> انا اعترض انا بتحصلي نص الحاجات ديه بس :11azy:



*
هما عاوزين الشروط كلها
اسمع كلامي ووافق
خليك معايا 
وخدهم علي اد عقلهم
خليهم يجيبو اخرهم

شعاري الجديد
الحرب خدعه
:kap::kap::kap:
:bomb:
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدة يارضوى
> خشى فيهم شمال
> انا بحب اهدى النفوس بس
> ...



*خبر ايه يا ست نونو
هو انا اغيب كام يوم
ارجع الاقيكي عامله سيرك
قلت موافق خلاص
في عندكو شروط تاني
علي فكره
انا مسمعتش منك غير تهدئة نفوس
حاجه مفيده
لا
عندك اضافه تضيفيها ؟
علشان تنوري المحكمه
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



fns قال:


> دى نهاية البنات اللى بتحط شروط
> ايه رايك فى النهاية
> موثرة جدا
> يلا الله يكون فى عونكم ويتولاكم برحمته
> ...



*سيبك من الكلام ده
وخليك معايا
انا خبير في حروب العصابات
قول ورايا
الحرب خدعه
الحرب خدعه
الحرب خدعه


*​


----------



## yerigagarin (14 أغسطس 2008)

radwa قال:


> *المدعو يوري **جاجارين*
> *انت هربت ولا ايه ؟*​



*وكمان كاتبالي بالاسود
وقعتك بيضه

نعععععععععععععععم
انا جيت
فيه ايييييييييييييييييه ؟
هربت ؟
لا مهربتش
كنت بصطاد
برفه عن نفسي
بلاش ؟
انا لسه موقعتش علي شروط 
عقد الاستعباد
يعني الشروط لسه مش ساريه
سايبلك فرصه يمكن تفتكري حاجه جديده
ومبدئيا انا موافق 
:giveup::giveup::giveup:
:giveup::giveup:
:giveup:
المدعو
YeriGagarin
*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *خبر ايه يا ست نونو
> هو انا اغيب كام يوم
> ارجع الاقيكي عامله سيرك
> قلت موافق خلاص
> ...



حد جه ناحيتك انت ياكابتن 
قال عاملة سيرك قال
دة انا كنت بهدى النفوس بس  بما ان الموضوع قلب على البنية رضوى ومسكتوا فيها
يبقى عليا وعلى اعدائهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وايه الحرب خدعة دى؟؟؟؟:t9:
هو يعنى عشان كتبت كام موضوع عن الحرب تبقى خلاص درست ومقاتل فى الحروب
لا ياباباااااااااااااااااا فووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
دة احنا هنا الحزب النسائى
وانا هناقش رضوى عشان تحطلكم لائحة جديدة بشروط اصعب
واغسلوا شراباتكم بقى :t30::t30::t30:
ريحة المنتدى بقيت وحشششششششة بسببكم​


----------



## nonogirl89 (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *
> هما عاوزين الشروط كلها
> اسمع كلامي ووافق
> خليك معايا
> ...



اد عقلهم:smil8:
يالهوىىىىىىىىىىى
قصدك اييييييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟
وبعدين انت ماسمعتش الشروط ولا ايه وماشفتش انه ممنوع تكلم رجالة
عندينا فى حزب النساء عنموت الردالة اللى بيتكشفوا على ردالة يابوى
عنطخوهم بالفرفر علطووول واصل:hlp:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اسمع الشروط بقى بدل مايطخوك بالفرفر ياهريدى
قال الحرب خدعة قال
يااستاذ مخدوع انت​


----------



## mary selina (15 أغسطس 2008)

علشان تعرفو قيمة البنات ههههههههههههههههههههههههه شكلو وحش من غيرنا


----------



## radwa (15 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *هما عاوزين الشروط كلها*
> *اسمع كلامي ووافق*
> *خليك معايا *
> *وخدهم علي اد عقلهم*
> ...



*انت داخل الموضوع بتاعي*
*ترد علي الناس بدالي*
*انا والبنات اللي نرد بس*
*اي راجل يدخل يجاوب بس*
*مفهوووووووووووووم*​


----------



## radwa (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *سيبك من الكلام ده*
> 
> *وخليك معايا*
> *انا خبير في حروب العصابات*
> ...


 
*وكمان داخل تعمل حزب هنا*
*انت شكلك نهايتك قربت*
*وعامل خبير*
*من اين لك الخبره ؟*
:smil8:​


----------



## radwa (15 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *وكمان كاتبالي بالاسود*
> *انشاله اكتب بالفحلقي*
> *مش شغلك*
> 
> ...


 
*شروط اضافيه*

*1 - بما انك شكلك بتحب الصيد*
*اذا : الصيد ممنوع*

*2 - الترفيه ممنوع*

*3 - الخروج ممنوع*

*4 - تتكلم مع اي راجل ممنوع*
*لا لو كنت حتقنعه يوافق علي شروطنا*

*5 - تقول اي كلمه متعجبناش  ممنوع*

*7 - كل يوم تدخل الموضوع تسجل دخول*
*وتقدم فروض الطاعه والولاء*
*لاي واحده تلاقيها هنا*
*وتنفذ اوامرها بالحرف*

*يتبع*
30:30:30:
​


----------



## radwa (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *خبر ايه يا ست نونو*
> 
> *هو انا اغيب كام يوم*
> *ارجع الاقيكي عامله سيرك*
> ...


 
*اسمع*
*نونو خصوصا تقدم لها فروض الطاعه مزدوجه*
*واياك اشوفك تتكلم معاها كده تاني*
*دي حماية امم متحده*
*تعمل سيرك ولا حتي تعمل ملاهي*
*وتقول اللي هي عاوزاه*
* دا مش شغلك*
*شغلك تشوف طلباتها بس*
*وكمان كل يوم تاخد القطه بتاعتها*
*تفسحها*
*مفهووووووووووووم*​


----------



## radwa (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> اد عقلهم:smil8:​
> يالهوىىىىىىىىىىى
> قصدك اييييييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟
> وبعدين انت ماسمعتش الشروط ولا ايه وماشفتش انه ممنوع تكلم رجالة
> ...


 
*الله عليكي يا نونو*
*اديله كمان*

*علي فكره صندوق الرسايل*
*بتاعك اتملا*
*ابقي فضيه علشان مش عاوز*
*يستقبل رسايل جديده*

*يالا بااااااااي*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



radwa قال:


> *شروط اضافيه*
> 
> *1 - بما انك شكلك بتحب الصيد*
> *اذا : الصيد ممنوع*
> ...



عجبتنى جداااااااااااااااااا
رقم 7 دى يارضوى
مبدعة طول عمرك ياحبيبتى:Love_Letter_Open:
ماغلطتش رضوى لما قالت وقعتك فحلقى ياأستاذ خديعة:t30:
انا بطالب بتنفيذ الشرط دة من دلوقتىىىىى 
هيييييييييييييه 30:هيييييييييييييييييه
هنوريكم أيااااااااااااااااااااام ​


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



radwa قال:


> *اسمع*
> *نونو خصوصا تقدم لها فروض الطاعه مزدوجه*
> *واياك اشوفك تتكلم معاها كده تاني*
> *دي حماية امم متحده*
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة طبعا 30:
انت ازاى تكلمنى كدة يا انت
من امتى بيكلمونى كدة؟؟؟؟؟؟
يظهر انى اظهرت الرحمة لعامة الشعب من الرجالة فبقى أى حد منهم كدة فاكر انه ممكن يكلمنى بأى اسلوب:smil8:
وتحت شعار رعاية الأمم المتحدة بحب أنوه أن القطة بتاعتى اليومين دول مربية حشرات 
ياريت اللى يفسحها ماينساش يفليها:smi411:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



radwa قال:


> *الله عليكي يا نونو*
> *اديله كمان*
> 
> *علي فكره صندوق الرسايل*
> ...



ولسه ياحبيبتى هديله كمان
انا بس مش راضية أقسى عليه 
عشان أكييييييييييييييد انتى عارفة يعنى ان :
الحرب خدعة:t30:
قولى ورايا :
الحرب خدعة
الحرب خدعة
الحرب خدعة30:
ههههههههههههههههه
فضيت صندوق الرسايل يارضوى 
مستنية رسايلك بقى
اوعى تطنشينى
دة انا مفضياه مخصوص عشانك:Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## yerigagarin (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> حد جه ناحيتك انت ياكابتن
> محدش يقدر
> قال عاملة سيرك قال
> ايوه سيرك وكمان جايبه قطه معاكي
> ...


:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
:ura1::ura1:
:gun:​


----------



## yerigagarin (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> اد عقلهم:smil8:
> يالهوىىىىىىىىىىى
> *بتلطمي من اولها امال لما الحرب حتبتدي بجد حتعملي ايه ؟*
> قصدك اييييييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



*وبعدين انا مسمعتش منك 
اي شروط
كل اللي سمعته :
بهدي النفوس
* 

:20::20::20:​


----------



## yerigagarin (15 أغسطس 2008)

radwa قال:


> *انت داخل الموضوع بتاعي*
> *ترد علي الناس بدالي*
> *انا والبنات اللي نرد بس*
> *اي راجل يدخل يجاوب بس*
> *مفهوووووووووووووم*



*انا بس بهدي النفوس
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



radwa قال:


> *وكمان داخل تعمل حزب هنا*
> *انت شكلك نهايتك قربت*
> *وعامل خبير*
> *من اين لك الخبره ؟*
> :smil8:​


*اصلي كنت في مدرسة 
بنات

:new4::new4::new4:
:new4:**:new4:*
*:new4:

*​


----------



## dodi lover (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*

لا يوجد كلام للرد على هذا الموضوع غيـــــــــــــــــر



                                  بطلى مبالغة شوية 



ما فى ناس بتعيش وتموت من غير ما تجوز



ما بلاش الحركااااااااااااااات دىىى​


----------



## yerigagarin (16 أغسطس 2008)

mary selina قال:


> علشان تعرفو قيمة البنات ههههههههههههههههههههههههه شكلو وحش من غيرنا



*نورتي الموضوع
الجماعه محتاجين مسانده

شكرا للمرور والمشاركه
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (16 أغسطس 2008)

radwa قال:


> *شروط اضافيه*
> 
> *1 - بما انك شكلك بتحب الصيد
> مووووووووووووت
> ...



:99::99::99:


----------



## yerigagarin (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



radwa قال:


> *اسمع
> نعمين
> * *نونو خصوصا تقدم لها فروض الطاعه مزدوجه
> حاضر حتوصي بيها
> ...



*انا مت من الجوع
فين القطه يا نونو
علشان افسحها
الحله علي النار
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:
*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *انا مت من الجوع
> فين القطه يا نونو
> علشان افسحها
> الحله علي النار
> ...



شكلى كدة هفسحك على القرافة قريب:t32::t32:
قال تاكل القطة قال
للدرجة دى أزمة العيش أثرت فى الناس 
على فكرة أنا بقول يارضوى 
بما أن الرجالة همة السبب فى  أزمة العيش نخلى كل واحد يعمللنا كام رغيف عيش شمسى كدة من بتوع الأرياف
نفسى أشوفهم وهمة بيعملوا عجين الفلاحة:a63::a63:

طبعا الرأى رأيك والشورة شورتك يارضوى بما أنك بتحمى قطتى من الكائنات دى اللى بيسموها رجالة:big29:​


----------



## yerigagarin (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



radwa قال:


> *الله عليكي يا نونو*
> *اديله كمان
> اييييييييييييييييي
> *
> ...



*اوعي تنسي
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:
*
​


----------



## nonogirl89 (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *وبعدين انا مسمعتش منك
> اي شروط
> كل اللي سمعته :
> بهدي النفوس
> ...



وماله أنا كدة غلبانة:smile01
حكم أنا عارفاكم يارجالة ماتعرفوش غير عالم كله حرب 
يامفتريين يامتوحشين ياللى قلبتوا العالم مجزرة بوجودكم:bud::bud:
:t30::t30:

وبعدين أصل انت مش واخد بالك أنا بهدى النفوس لييييييه
قلتلى ليه بقى أقولك أنا أصل :..............
الحرب خدعة 
الحرب خدعة 
الحرب خدعة
:gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## yerigagarin (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> عجبتنى جداااااااااااااااااا
> رقم 7 دى يارضوى
> مبدعة طول عمرك ياحبيبتى:Love_Letter_Open:
> ماغلطتش رضوى لما قالت وقعتك فحلقى ياأستاذ خديعة:t30:
> ...



*ايام ولا في الاحلام
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايوة طبعا 30:
> انت ازاى تكلمنى كدة يا انت
> *هههههههههههههههه*
> ...


*انشاله يكون فيها صراصير
حكلها برضو
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:

*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *انشاله يكون فيها صراصير
> حكلها برضو
> :t30::t30::t30:
> :t30::t30:
> ...



ايه دة ؟؟؟؟:121155~191::121155~191:
يععععععععععععععععععع
مش كفاية مش بتستحموا وريحة شراباتكم وحشة كمان بتاكلوا قطط وصراصير
بس جرب تيجى جنبها 
وأنا هدعى عليك تبقى دماغك زى عوكل مش يورى جاجارين
:190vu::190vu::190vu:​


----------



## yerigagarin (16 أغسطس 2008)

*لسه واحد زميل في الكفاح
باعت يبشرني بانتصاره

*http://rapidshare.com/files/137736030/hahahaha.rar

​


----------



## yerigagarin (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ولسه ياحبيبتى هديله كمان
> وانا مستني لغاية ما تتعبي
> وتقولي حرمت
> انا بس مش راضية أقسى عليه
> ...


*رضوي شكلها هربت 
وباعتك
قلبي معاكي

30:30:30:
30:30:
30:
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ايه دة ؟؟؟؟:121155~191::121155~191:
> يععععععععععععععععععع
> مش كفاية مش بتستحموا وريحة شراباتكم وحشة كمان بتاكلوا قطط وصراصير
> بس جرب تيجى جنبها
> ...


*وكمان بناكل بني ادمين
امال انا موافق علي الشروط كلها ليه ؟
بس ادخل المدينه بتاعتكو
وكل واحده حتندبح
وتتحط في تلاجتها
دا انا حعيش في نعيم
حيكون عندي لحم يكفيني
اسبوع علي الاقل
قولي اسفه وحرمت
وانا اعفو عنك انتي والقطه بتاعتك
واديكي العضم تاكليه
وحدي القطه حتت لحم
هي ملهاش ذنب
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
:yahoo::yahoo:
:yahoo:
*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *رضوي شكلها هربت
> وباعتك
> قلبي معاكي
> 
> ...



اطلع منها انت
ماتبقاش غراب سلام قصدى حمامة سلام
واتعلم ازاى تهدى النفووووووس:t30::t30:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *وكمان بناكل بني ادمين
> امال انا موافق علي الشروط كلها ليه ؟
> 
> غربية دى أمال فين الحرب خدعة الحرب خدعة؟؟؟؟
> ...



بلاش الحركات النص كم بتاعتكم دى يارجالة
كل واحد عامل نفسه سبع الكرومبة وهو بيخاف من مناخيره
وشكلى كدة هدعى عليك فعلا:gun:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



asalya قال:


> لراجل من غير الست ولا حاجة الست دايما هى التشيل المسولية الراجل بس فلوس وبس الست تربى العيال وتضبخ وذاكر يا واد الراجل عاوز ياكول وبس وينام ههههههههههههههه عمركوما هتعرفو قيمة الست غغير لما نعمل اضراب صح يا بنات



جدعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
ايوة كدة نعمل اضراب ونعمل ضرب كمان
انا هبدأ بالضرب وبعدين هشوف الإضراب دة
كل واحدة تحضر المقشة بتاعتها
وتستخبى تحت أى حاجة ونفاجئهم 
بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
لو مش ماتوا من الخضة ننزل فيهم بقى​


----------



## yerigagarin (16 أغسطس 2008)

*غربية دى أمال فين الحرب خدعة الحرب خدعة؟؟؟؟
اصلكو بتنسوا بسرعه
بكره اضحك عليكوا بكلمتين

*
*ياعم أسند طولك الأول وبعدين ادبح فرخة حتى
بس خلى بالك لحسن تعطس فى وشك ويجيلك انفلونزا طيور مالاقيش حد يفسحلى القطة
هاتي القطه افسحها
بسرعه
**لا وألف لا أيها ال...... مش لاقية وصف مناسب
امممممممممممممم أيها البتاع
لا لا براحتك
انا حتي مكنتش مقتنع اني اعفو عنك
 *

*لا فتك يا اونكل يورى
تلاقيك بتخاف من القطة أصلا
الميه تكدب الغصاس

**مش شايف انك بتعك والأمم المتحدة ممكن تتصرف معاك تصرف مش كويس
أنا حذرتك اهو و قد أذعر من بنذر
سلميلي علي الامم المتحده
الا هي مش باينه ليه ؟

*بلاش الحركات النص كم بتاعتكم دى يارجالة
كل واحد عامل نفسه سبع الكرومبة وهو بيخاف من مناخيره
وشكلى كدة هدعى عليك فعل
*مش بخاف ولا بيهمني
خدي بالك الرجاله ملهمش امان
عاملين زي الذئاب
اقصد الذئاب عاملين زي الرجاله
*http://rapidshare.com/files/137742890/DRAGUE.rar


*
*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



dodi lover قال:


> لا يوجد كلام للرد على هذا الموضوع غيـــــــــــــــــر
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ومين قال أنها بتطالب بالجواز؟؟!!!!!
هو انت شايف مكتوب مطلوب عريساً:t9:


الموضوع فقط لتعترفوا بقيمتنا وحقوقنا المسلوبة فى ظل مجتمع ذكورى أبوى لم ولن يتقدم بتلك الفلسفة الرجعية التى يعتمدها الرجال للسيطرة على النساء وقمعهم واستعبادهم بواسطة تملكهم لرأس المال وعدم السماح لهن بالعمل حتى تحصل المرأة على استقلالها المادى.
وإن كان ذلك التصرف الغير سوى من قبل الرجال يمكن فهمه فى ضوء معرفة أن الرجل بداخله يخشى كل أنثى لعلمه التام بأفضليتها وما حباها به الله من مميزات مثل المشاعر والنظافة ( مش قلت 100 مرة ريحتكم وحشة ) لذلك فيحاول جاهداً أن يطمس هذه المميزات ولكن على مر الزمان تحقق المرأة انتصاراتها المتتالية المتمثلة فى احتمال كل القهر الذى يقدم عليه الرجل . والويل لكم أيها الرجال فإذا قررت المرأة الإنتقام ستنوحون وتبكون ولن تجدون الغوث .


هييييييييييييييييييييه:mus13: هييييييييييييييييييييه
بعرف أقول كلام كبير يارداااااااااااااااااااااااااالة
ولسه ههريكم 
كل يوم من دة !!!!:new6::new6:
اختشوا بقى​


----------



## radwa (16 أغسطس 2008)

*1 - بما انك شكلك بتحب الصيد
مووووووووووووت*
*بجد*
*انا نفسي اتعلم الصيد*
*ما تعملنا موصوع عن صيد السمك
**اذا : الصيد ممنوع
انا كده امووووووووت*
*خلاص اذا كان الامر يتعلق بحياتك*
*يبقي مقدرش احرمك من الصيد
*
*2 - الترفيه ممنوع
حراااااااااااااااااااام
ممكن نسمحلك بالصيد 
**3 - الخروج ممنوع
افكر
فكر براحتك*
*4 - تتكلم مع اي راجل ممنوع*
*لا لو كنت حتقنعه يوافق علي شروطنا
طبعا حقنعهم كلهم*
*انا مش عارفه منغيرك كنا حنعمل ايه ؟
*
*5 - تقول اي كلمه متعجبناش ممنوع
اكيد
شكرا لزوقك*
*7 - كل يوم تدخل الموضوع تسجل دخول*
*وتقدم فروض الطاعه والولاء*
*لاي واحده تلاقيها هنا*
*وتنفذ اوامرها بالحرف
حاضر
مش بقول انك زوق*​


----------



## yerigagarin (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ايه دة ؟؟؟؟:121155~191::121155~191:
> يععععععععععععععععععع
> مش كفاية مش بتستحموا وريحة شراباتكم وحشة كمان بتاكلوا قطط وصراصير
> بس جرب تيجى جنبها
> ...


​ *خلاص خلاص
متعيطيش
قطعتي قلبي
امسحي دموعك يا امال
دي مكانتش قطه دي
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ومين قال أنها بتطالب بالجواز؟؟!!!!!
> هو انت شايف مكتوب مطلوب عريساً:t9:
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه يا نونو
> ...



*نونو 
كنت عاوز اسئلك سؤال
بس محرج شويه
هي القطط بتنطبخ عادي
زي الارانب يعني ولا ليها طريقه مخصوص ؟
و ممكن تتعمل علي ملوخيه ؟
او بطاطس ؟
انا الصراحه اول مره افكر اكلها
مطبوخه
اعتقد ان طعمها حيكون احسن
من النيه
:big4:
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (17 أغسطس 2008)

radwa قال:


> *1 - بما انك شكلك بتحب الصيد
> مووووووووووووت*
> *بجد*
> *انا نفسي اتعلم الصيد*
> ...


*هو فيه ايه ؟
انتي عيانه ولا حاجه ؟
ولا تكوني بتعمليلي كمين ؟
علي العموم 
انا حفترض حسن النيه
الي ان يثبت العكس
وان ثبت العكس
انتقامي سيكون اسطوري
يسجله التاريخ
لكن بافتراض حسن النيه

شكرا يا ستي علي كرمك معايا
لكن حكايه تعليم صيد السمك
انسي
مينفعش
دي اسرار عظمي


*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أغسطس 2008)

جميله قوووي يا رضوي



بس برضه الحياه من غيركم نعمه



مرسي ليكي​


----------



## سيزار (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا سلام يا سلام اتصدقى حلمى ونفسى يتحقك ............ اعتقد كدا ان مش هيبقى فى مشاكل ابدا ابدا فى العالم 

ك القول المأثور .. حينما تجد مشكله كبيره فأبحث عن المرأه ****

بالك انتى ما فيش مرأه .. تبقى فى مشاكل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## radwa (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *نونو *
> *كنت عاوز اسئلك سؤال*
> *بس محرج شويه*
> *هي القطط بتنطبخ عادي*
> ...


*وكمان بتاكل القطط نيه*
*يععععععععععععع*
*ايه القرف ده*
*طبعا عادي بالنسبالكو*
*مبتقرفوش لان*
*القرف ده شعور ادمي*
*انتو ملكوش دعوه بيه*
:smil8:​


----------



## radwa (17 أغسطس 2008)

*وان ثبت العكس
انتقامي سيكون اسطوري
يسجله التاريخ*
*تاريخ ايه يا ابو تاريخ ؟*
*تاريخ القطط المساكين اللي بتاكلهم*

*لكن بافتراض حسن النيه*
*انت صدقت ولا ايه ؟*

*دي اسرار عظمي*
*عملتها اسرار عظمي*
*الحكايه كلها *
*صناره + طعم = سمكه*
*مش النظريه النسبيه يعني*
*قال اسرار عظمي قال*
*هههههههههههههه*
*سلملي علي الاسرار*
*يا ابو اسرار*



*دي حتكون نهايتك علي ايدي*




​


----------



## radwa (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



سيزار قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> يا سلام يا سلام اتصدقى حلمى ونفسى يتحقك ............ اعتقد كدا ان مش هيبقى فى مشاكل ابدا ابدا فى العالم ​
> ك القول المأثور .. حينما تجد مشكله كبيره فأبحث عن المرأه ****​
> ...


 
*حلمك تعيش في مدينه كلها زباله*
*اسمحلي ده حلم مقرف*
*وبعدين المشاكل انتو اللي بتعملوها*
*مش احنا*
*حرام عليكو *
*خربتو العالم باسلحة الدمار الشامل*
*والكيمائيه والبيلوجيه والالغام*
*وخرمتو الاوزون*
*ارحمونا بقا*
*الكوكب اشتكي*
*وبعدين تقولي المراة بتعمل مشاكل*

:smil8::smil8::smil8:​


----------



## radwa (17 أغسطس 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> جميله قوووي يا رضوي​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*اهلا اهلا*
*عضو جديد في اتحاد الرجال*
*ادخل خد دورك انت كمان*

:11azy::smil8::11azy:​


----------



## yerigagarin (17 أغسطس 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> جميله قوووي يا رضوي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*نورت وشرفت الموضوع
يا مايكل
يا ريت نشوفك تاني

*​


----------



## yerigagarin (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



سيزار قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا سلام يا سلام اتصدقى حلمى ونفسى يتحقك ............ اعتقد كدا ان مش هيبقى فى مشاكل ابدا ابدا فى العالم
> 
> ...


*نورت وشرفت الموضوع 
يا سيزر
شكرا علي المشاركه
ومتحرمناش من مشاركاتك
الجميله
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



radwa قال:


> *وكمان بتاكل القطط نيه*
> *يععععععععععععع*
> *ايه القرف ده*
> *طبعا عادي بالنسبالكو*
> ...


*لا طبعا مش بنقرف
حنقرف من ايه
دي كلها حاجات خلقة ربنا
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (17 أغسطس 2008)

*وان ثبت  العكس*​ *انتقامي سيكون  اسطوري*​ *يسجله  التاريخ*​ *تاريخ ايه يا ابو تاريخ  ؟*​ *تاريخ القطط المساكين اللي  بتاكلهم*​ 
*لكن بافتراض حسن  النيه*​ *انت صدقت ولا ايه  ؟*​ 
*دي اسرار  عظمي*​ *عملتها اسرار  عظمي*​ *الحكايه كلها  *​ *صناره + طعم =  سمكه*​ *مش النظريه النسبيه  يعني*​ *قال اسرار عظمي  قال*​ *هههههههههههههه*​ *سلملي علي  الاسرار*​ *يا ابو  اسرار*​ 


*دي حتكون نهايتك علي  ايدي*


*انتي مالك بوظتي الصفحه كده*
*مش عارفه تصغري الصوره*
*قبل ما ترفعيها*


*شوفي انا مش حرد عليكي 
*
*بخصوص موضوع الصيد*
*لاني عارف 
*
*كله عند العرب صابون*
*وكمان عاوزه تحطيني في برطمان*
*وشكلك كده ناويه تعملي عليا تجارب*
*السائل ده شكله فورمالين*
*صح ؟*
*خلي بالك*
*اللعبه دي ممكن يلعبها اتنين*
*ومن ضحك اخيرا 
*
*ضحك كثيرا*
*دي اخرتك معايا*
*




*


*
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (17 أغسطس 2008)

*نونو
مش عاجبك اني باكل قطط ؟
اتفرجي علي واحده
بتشرب عصير صراصير








يععععععععععععع
لذيذ
:ura1::ura1::ura1:
**:ura1:**:ura1:
:ura1:
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (17 أغسطس 2008)

*انا بكره رايح اصطاد
يعني مش عاوز كلام كتير

*​


----------



## سيزار (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



radwa قال:


> *حلمك تعيش في مدينه كلها زباله*
> *اسمحلي ده حلم مقرف*
> *وبعدين المشاكل انتو اللي بتعملوها*
> *مش احنا*
> ...



*****************************
*
هههههههههههههههههه او او او

ايه ياختى قصر الديل دا ... لا كشيت منك اهو بخ بخ ... هما الراجاله الدماغ الشيك بيحبوا العالم من غير نساء .. هما كدا ياختى بلاش بقى الحقد والكراهيه الى هتموتكم دى من غير اسلحه اصلا هههههههههه  معلشى معلشى بكره تعرافو قيمتنا ..

المثل بيقول

يا قاعدين يكفيكوا شر الجايين*


----------



## سيزار (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *نورت وشرفت الموضوع
> يا سيزر
> شكرا علي المشاركه
> ومتحرمناش من مشاركاتك
> ...



************************************
اى خدمه يا جميل هما خلاص يوم ما يكبروا يكباروا علينا اخص على الزمن الى ماشى بضهره

والمثل بيقول

الانصاص قامت والقوالب نامت 
حكم حكم حكم​


----------



## nonogirl89 (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> ​ *خلاص خلاص
> متعيطيش
> قطعتي قلبي
> امسحي دموعك يا امال
> ...



مين آمال دى؟؟؟!!!!!!
أنا اسمى نونو :smil8:

بس بجد أنا قطعت قلبك
طب خد دول يمكن يخلصوا عليك
 وااااااااااااااااااء واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء  
يارب بس تجيب نتيجة​


----------



## nonogirl89 (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *نونو
> كنت عاوز اسئلك سؤال
> بس محرج شويه
> هي القطط بتنطبخ عادي
> ...



:t30::t30::t30:


----------



## nonogirl89 (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



mikel coco قال:


> جميله قوووي يا رضوي
> 
> 
> 
> ...



لا طبعا الحياة من غيرنا نقمة
انا بقول احسنلك تنضملنا 
اصل الرجالة مش هينفعوك​


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



سيزار قال:


> ************************************
> اى خدمه يا جميل هما خلاص يوم ما يكبروا يكباروا علينا اخص على الزمن الى ماشى بضهره
> 
> والمثل بيقول
> ...



*كلامك كله حكم يا سيزر
انت كنت مخبي المواهب دي ليه ؟
ايوه كده خليهم يعرفوا انه 
لسه فيه رجاله مؤمنه بالقضيه
يا عم دول عاملين زي
اللي اديته الصباع 
اكل الدراع كله

مشكور يا غالي
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> مين آمال دى؟؟؟!!!!!!
> أنا اسمى نونو :smil8:
> 
> بس بجد أنا قطعت قلبك
> ...


*
وااااااااااااااااااااء واااااااااااااااااااااء ؟

فيه ايه يا نونو ؟
انتي اتسخطي بيبي تاني ولا ايه ؟
اجيبلك سريلاك ؟؟؟؟
ولا اروح اناديلك ماما تغيرلك ؟

:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> :t30::t30::t30:



*
نونو 
ماما تعرف انك بتلعبي
في الكمبيوتر ؟
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> لا طبعا الحياة من غيرنا نقمة
> انا بقول احسنلك تنضملنا
> اصل الرجالة مش هينفعوك​


*
وكمان داخله تهددي الراجل
وعاوزاه ينضملكم ؟
لا لا لا لا لا
انا مكنتش انتظر ان ده يطلع منك
انتي مين اللي علمك الكلام ده ؟
ماما تعرف انك بتقولي الكلام الوحش ده ؟
:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*نونو
هي صاحبتك رضوي
هربت ولا ايه ؟
معلش 
هما البنات كده
بيبيعو بعض بسهوله
انا عارفهم كويس



*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



سيزار قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا سلام يا سلام اتصدقى حلمى ونفسى *يتحقك* ............ اعتقد كدا ان مش هيبقى فى مشاكل ابدا ابدا فى العالم
> 
> ...



سيزار مش ملاحظ انك بتلعب فى عداد عمرك
يعنى الهندسة دى تهندسها بعيد عن هنا
وبعدين انتوا ليه بتجيبوا بلاويكم على الستات دايماً
تغلطوا وتعكوا الدنيا وبعدين تقولوا الستات السبب
ملحوظة ي*تحقق* ماتتكتبش كدة خاااااااالص
اتعلموا عربى الاول:t30::t30:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *لا طبعا مش بنقرف
> حنقرف من ايه
> دي كلها حاجات خلقة ربنا
> :t30::t30::t30:
> ...



قلت قبل كدة كتييييييييييييير
الرجال كائنات متبلدة الاحاسيس والمشاعر ماحدش صدقنى
بقى الكائن الرقيق العسول المقطقط دة يتاكل 
يععععععععععععععععععععع
ليكم حق ماتستحموش
:t30::t30:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *نونو
> مش عاجبك اني باكل قطط ؟
> اتفرجي علي واحده
> بتشرب عصير صراصير
> ...



إلهى يصرصروك قريب يابعيد:smil8:
وبعدين الصرصار مزعج وشكله وحش يستاهل يتعمل عصير
لكن القطة عسولة وبتنونو
وبتقول مياو وحاجات حلوة
30:30:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



سيزار قال:


> *****************************
> *
> هههههههههههههههههه او او او
> 
> ...



ياخبر:t9:
من امتى سيزار (فيلسوف المنتدى ) بيقول او او او و بخ بخ
ايوة كدة اظهر وباااااااااااااااااااااان
ويقولك قال الدماغ الشيك
فين الدماغ الشيك دى وانت بتقول ياختى
دة انت حسستنى اننا بنحكى على المصطبة اللى على ناصية الحارة مش فى المنتدى ياكابتن سيزو
وبعدين انت اللى جيت مش احنا:smil8:
دة موضوعنا وكمان داخل فيه تقول او او او
اما غريبة دى صحيح:t30:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



سيزار قال:


> ************************************
> اى خدمه يا جميل هما خلاص يوم ما يكبروا يكباروا علينا اخص على الزمن الى ماشى بضهره
> 
> والمثل بيقول
> ...



طب حتى لما ترد على موضوع زى دة وتبقى متحيز للرجالة 
ابقى استعمل الفاظ رجالى شوية
مش حكم حكم حكم30:
يا نص قالب انت
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *كلامك كله حكم يا سيزر
> انت كنت مخبي المواهب دي ليه ؟
> ايوه كده خليهم يعرفوا انه
> لسه فيه رجاله مؤمنه بالقضيه
> ...



ايه الطفاسة دى:t9:
نفسى أشوف رد واحد مش بتتكلموا فيه عن الاكل​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *
> وااااااااااااااااااااء واااااااااااااااااااااء ؟
> 
> فيه ايه يا نونو ؟
> ...



اتسخطى!!!!
ايه الألفاظ بتاعت قاع المجتمع دى
وااااااااااااااااااااء وااااااااااااااااااااء دى كانت خطة لقتلك بالسكتة القلبية لو كنت متابع كويس
بس للأسف ماجابتش فايدة:smil8:
ومش هقول على باقى الخطط
عشان :
الحرب خدعة:t30::t30:
الحرب خدعة:t30::t30:​


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> قلت قبل كدة كتييييييييييييير
> الرجال كائنات متبلدة الاحاسيس والمشاعر ماحدش صدقنى
> بقى الكائن الرقيق العسول المقطقط دة يتاكل
> يععععععععععععععععععععع
> ...


*
علي العكس تماما الرجل كائن
مفعم بالمشاعر والاحاسيس
وبيقدر الحمال
وياكله اكل
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:
*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *
> نونو
> ماما تعرف انك بتلعبي
> في الكمبيوتر ؟
> ...



لا أنا صحيت الصبح قلتلها:
هنروحوا نقطعوا شوية رقاب وجايين ياأماى:budo:
قالتلى: مين 
قلتلها :شوية رجالة:gun: ومش هقول اسمهم عشان الجواسيس ياأماى وانتى عارفة طبعا ان :
الحرب خدعة 
الحرب خدعة
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> إلهى يصرصروك قريب يابعيد:smil8:
> وبعدين الصرصار مزعج وشكله وحش يستاهل يتعمل عصير
> لكن القطة عسولة وبتنونو
> وبتقول مياو وحاجات حلوة
> 30:30:​



*ايه يصرصروك دي ؟
جبتيها منين ؟

وبعدين شوفي الفرق
احنا بنقدر الجمال والعسل
والحاجات الحلوه الجميله
اللي بتنونو
وبناكلها

لكن انتو زوقكم باين 
ومش محتاج توضيح
حد يشرب عصير صراصير ؟
يعععععععععع
ايه القرف ده ؟
وبعدين تتكلمو علي المشاعر والاحاسيس
والحس الجمالي

حسو علي دمكو
قرفتونا
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:
*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *
> وكمان داخله تهددي الراجل
> وعاوزاه ينضملكم ؟
> لا لا لا لا لا
> ...



أنا حرة
الموضوع موضوعنا ونعمل اللى عاوزينه فيه
وأجند اللى عايزاه لحسابى
30:كل شئ مباح فى الحرب والحب30:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *نونو
> هي صاحبتك رضوي
> 
> دى مش بس صاحبتى دى أختى كمان فى الدفاع عن حقوق المرأة30:
> ...



مش ملاحظ ان كل واحد يدخل عشان يساعدك
يادوب ياخدله كلمتين يجرى ويسيبك لوحدك
أظن واضح مين اللى بيبعوا بعض بسهولة دلوقتى:t9::t9:​


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ايه الطفاسة دى:t9:
> نفسى أشوف رد واحد مش بتتكلموا فيه عن الاكل​


*
فعلا عندك حق
دايما الرجاله بيتكلموا 
عن الاكل كتير
لكن الشئ الغريب 
ان الستات هما دايما
اللي بيشتكوا من البدانه
والسمنه المفرطه
الواحده من دول تعمل نفسها 
بتكره الاكل وقرفانه منه
وهي عامله زي
فرس النهر
وتقول :
انا مش باكل خالص
انا مش عارفه بتخن ليه ؟
ههههههههههه
تلاقي حد عاملها عمل 
علشان تتخن
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:
*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *
> علي العكس تماما الرجل كائن
> مفعم بالمشاعر والاحاسيس
> وبيقدر الحمال
> ...



دليل آخر على سطحية تفكير الرجل:11azy:
ماحدش جايبنا ورا غير تفكيركم السطحى دة​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *ايه يصرصروك دي ؟
> جبتيها منين ؟
> 
> من بتاع الصراصير
> ...



بتلف كتير فى الموضوع 
مع ان واضح يعنى ان الرجالة لا يتمتعوا تماما بالاحاسيس والمشاعر
انتوا آخركم اكل تملوا بطنكم وخلاص
سبتوا ايه للكائنات اللى أقل رقياً من الأنسان
كسفتوا الجنس البشرى كله بصحيح​


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> اتسخطى!!!!
> ايه الألفاظ بتاعت قاع المجتمع دى
> وااااااااااااااااااااء وااااااااااااااااااااء دى كانت خطة لقتلك بالسكتة القلبية لو كنت متابع كويس
> بس للأسف ماجابتش فايدة:smil8:
> ...



*
قاع ايه وتوب ايه
اصحي 
احنا في عصر العولمه
وبعدين خطة ايه دي ؟
اصل لما واحده تعيط قدامي 
حيجيلي سكته قلبيه
هههههههههه
كان غيرك اشطر

علي فكره 
انا حساس جدا
ممكن لو 30 واحده عيطو قدامي
ازعل شويه

عاوزك تكرري 
الحرب خدعه 
كتييييييير
علشان متنسيش
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:

*​


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> لا أنا صحيت الصبح قلتلها:
> هنروحوا نقطعوا شوية رقاب وجايين ياأماى:budo:
> قالتلى: مين
> قلتلها :شوية رجالة:gun: ومش هقول اسمهم عشان الجواسيس ياأماى وانتى عارفة طبعا ان :
> ...



*نونو
انا كنت عارف ان السيف حيعورك
انا عملت باصلي
وطلبتلك الاسعاف
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:
*​


----------



## amjad-ri (19 أغسطس 2008)

يا شباب انتو حتعملو خنائة و لا ايه

احنا  بنهزر بس ارجوكم  لا داعي  

للاساءة ارجوكم
سلام المسيح​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *
> فعلا عندك حق
> دايما الرجاله بيتكلموا
> عن الاكل كتير
> ...



ماتنساش بس انك اعترفت بأن الرجال طفسين بيتكلموا علطول على الأكل30:​


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> أنا حرة
> الموضوع موضوعنا ونعمل اللى عاوزينه فيه
> وأجند اللى عايزاه لحسابى
> 30:كل شئ مباح فى الحرب والحب30:​



*الموضوع كان موضوعكو
لكن انا احتليته
وجندته لخدمة قضيتنا
كل شئ مباح
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:
*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *
> قاع ايه وتوب ايه
> اصحي
> 
> ...



:crazy_pil:crazy_pil​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *نونو
> انا كنت عارف ان السيف حيعورك
> انا عملت باصلي
> وطلبتلك الاسعاف
> ...



أصيلة طول عمرك يا أم السعد
:t30::t30:​


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> مش ملاحظ ان كل واحد يدخل عشان يساعدك
> يادوب ياخدله كلمتين يجرى ويسيبك لوحدك
> أظن واضح مين اللى بيبعوا بعض بسهولة دلوقتى:t9::t9:​



*ربنا يخليكو لبعض
وبعدين انا مبخوفش
انا بعض بس

وبعدين اللي واضح ان الناس 
بتخاف منكو
علشان كده سايبيني لوحدي
وانا كفيل طبعا باي كميه منكو
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> دليل آخر على سطحية تفكير الرجل:11azy:
> ماحدش جايبنا ورا غير تفكيركم السطحى دة​



*دا اكبر دليل 
ان كلامي صح
الستتات لما متعرفش ترد
تجري تتكلم عن التفكير السطحي
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:
*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



amjad-ri قال:


> يا شباب انتو حتعملو خنائة و لا ايه
> 
> احنا  بنهزر بس ارجوكم  لا داعي
> 
> ...



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
مش هنقلبها خناقة خالص
دى حرب بس لكن مش خناقة
هههههههههههههههههههههه
على العموم ياأمجد
كلنا داخلين الموضوع دة نهزر سوا ونناكف سوا
وماحدش يحاول انه يسيئ للآخر
ولو كان رد من ردودى أساء ليورى أو ليك أو لسيزار
فأنا متأسفة عليه
ولو حصل انى رديت على حد بعدين رد ضايقه ممكن يبعتلى رسالة خاصة 
وأنا أحذفه
كلكم أخواتى فى المنتدى وماقدرش أسيئ لحد
وياريت تيجى انت كمان تهزر معانا​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *الموضوع كان موضوعكو
> لكن انا احتليته
> وجندته لخدمة قضيتنا
> كل شئ مباح
> ...



مين قال احتليته؟؟
مش شايفة يعنى اسمك مكتوب عليه؟؟؟​


----------



## kalimooo (19 أغسطس 2008)

انا مش هادخل لعبة الستات 
والرجالة 
موضوع حساس
ما الناش غنا عن الستات
مش ح تستمر الحياة


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> بتلف كتير فى الموضوع
> مع ان واضح يعنى ان الرجالة لا يتمتعوا تماما بالاحاسيس والمشاعر
> انتوا آخركم اكل تملوا بطنكم وخلاص
> سبتوا ايه للكائنات اللى أقل رقياً من الأنسان
> كسفتوا الجنس البشرى كله بصحيح​



*نونو
انتو عندكو واحد بيبيع صراصير
واااااااااااااااو
وبعدين عارف ان ذوق بالذال
مش بالزين
لكن العبقري اللي عمل الكي بورد
حاطط الذال بعيد
وانا بكسل اروحلها
اعتبارا ان محدش بياخد باله
لكن انتي باين عليكي نظرك
سته علي سته
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:
*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *ربنا يخليكو لبعض
> وبعدين انا مبخوفش
> انا بعض بس
> 
> ...



:t30::t30:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *دا اكبر دليل
> ان كلامي صح
> الستتات لما متعرفش ترد
> تجري تتكلم عن التفكير السطحي
> ...



اهو كدة بتلفوا وتدوروا على الفاضى عشان متأكدين جدا أنكم فعلا سطحيين
:t9::t9:
ياسطحيين
:t30::t30:​


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> يا شباب انتو حتعملو خنائة و لا ايه
> 
> احنا  بنهزر بس ارجوكم  لا داعي
> 
> ...


*
يا عم امجد 
احنا هنا اخوات
يعني بنهزر
وفاهمين كده كويس
كل ده هزااااااااااار
يا ريت تشترك معانا

في انتظار مشاركتك
بس اوعي تزعل

YeriGagarin
*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



كليم متى قال:


> انا مش هادخل لعبة الستات
> والرجالة
> موضوع حساس
> ما الناش غنا عن الستات
> مش ح تستمر الحياة



اهو انت كدة رجل تحترمه النساء
:Love_Letter_Open:شكرا لمرورك الكريم كليم متى:Love_Letter_Open:
ربنا يزيد من أمثالك​


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ماتنساش بس انك اعترفت بأن الرجال طفسين بيتكلموا علطول على الأكل30:​



*ايوه معترف اننا بنتكلم كتير عن الاكل
لكن السبب ايه ؟
اننا محرومين من الاكل
علشان انتو بتاكلوه كله
يبقي مين الطفس
اللي بيتكلم
ولا اللي بياكل من سكات
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> :crazy_pil:crazy_pil​



*
فين الجديد 
في الرد ده
يا نونو
خلاص
اللي عندك خلص
انتي فييييييين
يا رضوي ؟؟؟؟؟؟
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:

*​


----------



## سيزار (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> سيزار مش ملاحظ انك بتلعب فى عداد عمرك
> يعنى الهندسة دى تهندسها بعيد عن هنا
> وبعدين انتوا ليه بتجيبوا بلاويكم على الستات دايماً
> تغلطوا وتعكوا الدنيا وبعدين تقولوا الستات السبب
> ...



************************
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انتى بذات مقدرش ادخل معاكى فى معارك شوفتى بقى انا قلبى طيب اهو .. ميرسى يا قمر على كلامك الجميل وبعدين انا عايز اقولك انا طول عمرى ساقط عربى يا بجيب درجه النصف .. وياريت ما تقوليش لحد ههههههههه​


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> أصيلة طول عمرك يا أم السعد
> :t30::t30:​



*
الله يأصلك
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:
*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *نونو
> انتو عندكو واحد بيبيع صراصير
> 
> اة وجنبه واحد تانى بيبع رجالة بس بطلنا نشتريهم عشان مش عايزين
> ...



يلا بقى أنا هقفل
عارفة طبعا ان غاب القط العب يافار
هتقعد تعمل تحالفات ضدنا من ورانا لكن حتى لو عملتوا ايه
30: قضيتنا كسبانة كسبانة30:
صدعتنىىىىى​


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> مين قال احتليته؟؟
> مش شايفة يعنى اسمك مكتوب عليه؟؟؟​


*
هي دي السياسه الجديده
للدول الاستعماريه
يعني هو حاكم
العراق ولا افغانستان
اميركي

مش بقولك اصحي
:smil8:
*​


----------



## سيزار (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*

منور يا يورى كنت فين من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> :t30::t30:​


*
دي بس القطه خايفه منك
تلاقيكي بتحميها مرتين في اليوم
عاوزين تمشو الكون علي مزاجكو
ويا ريته مزاج عدل
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> اهو انت كدة رجل تحترمه النساء
> :Love_Letter_Open:شكرا لمرورك الكريم كليم متى:Love_Letter_Open:
> ربنا يزيد من أمثالك​


*
نونو
شربتي الخدعه
هههههههههه
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> يلا بقى أنا هقفل
> عارفة طبعا ان غاب القط العب يافار
> هتقعد تعمل تحالفات ضدنا من ورانا لكن حتى لو عملتوا ايه
> 30: قضيتنا كسبانة كسبانة30:
> صدعتنىىىىى​


*
انشاء الله كسبانه
بس لما القطه بتاعتك
يطلعلها اجنحه
وتطير
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



سيزار قال:


> منور يا يورى كنت فين من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان



*انت اللي منور 
يا قيصر
انا موجود من زمان
بس كنت ساكت 
وكاتم جوايا
لكن 
للصبر حدوووووووود
:Love_Letter_Open:
*​


----------



## سيزار (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*

وكاتم ليه يا يورى يا خويا فوك عن نفسك يابنى فوك فوك وشيل الهم بعيد

مش مستهله الدنيا 

سيبك الحياه من غير نساء اجدع هههههههههههههههه

واوعى يغرك اى حد حاكم احنا بقينا فريسه يابنى اليومين دووووول استر يارب


----------



## nonogirl89 (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *ايوه معترف اننا بنتكلم كتير عن الاكل
> لكن السبب ايه ؟
> اننا محرومين من الاكل
> علشان انتو بتاكلوه كله
> ...



ماهو انتوا اخركم كلام اصلا
علطوووووووول كلام:t9:
لازم تخسوا ياحرام من كتر الحقد علينا​


----------



## nonogirl89 (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *
> فين الجديد
> في الرد ده
> 
> ...



ماسمعتش قبل كدة ان الصمت فضيلة ولا ايه يايورى؟؟؟!!
:t30::t30:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



سيزار قال:


> ************************
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ايه دة كماااااااااااااااااااااان ساقط عربى
ياللعار يالفضيحة ياللهول ويا أبو الهول كمان
تدفع كام وماقولش لحد من المنتدى؟؟؟:t9:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *
> الله يأصلك
> :t30::t30::t30:
> :t30::t30:
> ...



أم السعد يا إما بلاش من غيرها الأكل مايحلاش
وماتقولش ايه دة وتعلق 
عااااااااااااااااادى الموضوع بتاعنا وأغنى فيه براحتى
:t30::t30:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *
> هي دي السياسه الجديده
> للدول الاستعماريه
> يعني هو حاكم
> ...



ومن امتى بكلمك وأنا نايمة؟؟:t9:
بس بردة مش شايفة اسمك مكتوب على الموضوع
هاتلى وثيقة يمضى عليها اتنين موظفين ومختومة بختم النسر 
ان ليك أحقية فى الموضوع دة
وبعدين ابقى اتكلم
30:30:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



سيزار قال:


> منور يا يورى كنت فين من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان



كان على القمر ولسه جاى من شوية
:t30::t30:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *
> دي بس القطه خايفه منك
> تلاقيكي بتحميها مرتين في اليوم
> عاوزين تمشو الكون علي مزاجكو
> ...



قطتى بتستحمى اكتر من مرتين فى اليوم كمان
بس هى مش بتخاف زيكم من الاستحمام
طبعا انتم بالنسبالكم انكم تستحموا مرة فى اليوم يعنى فيلم رعب
:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *
> نونو
> شربتي الخدعه
> هههههههههه
> ...



لا أنا بشرب فانتا بس
:t9::t9:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



yerigagarin قال:


> *
> انشاء الله كسبانه
> بس لما القطه بتاعتك
> يطلعلها اجنحه
> ...



دة عشمكم يارجالة:smil8:
لكن بكرر
كسبااااااااااااااااااااانة
30:30:30:​


----------



## yerigagarin (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



سيزار قال:


> وكاتم ليه يا يورى يا خويا فوك عن نفسك يابنى فوك فوك وشيل الهم بعيد
> 
> مش مستهله الدنيا
> 
> ...


*خلاص يا عم مفيش هم نشيله
ابشرك ان
قوات المشاه والمدرعات
بدأت في الوصول
لما نشوف اخرتها
احنا ولا هما
سايبنهم يخبطو في الكلام
واللي تقول مقشه والتانيه
تقول سكاكين واكياس
هههههههه
احنا بتوع الحرب
لما نشوف حيعملو ايه ؟









*

​


----------



## yerigagarin (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ماهو انتوا اخركم كلام اصلا
> علطوووووووول كلام:t9:
> لازم تخسوا ياحرام من كتر الحقد علينا​



*نونو
انتي عارفه ان احنا بتوع كلام
وبنرغي ونلك كتير
مش شايفه خسينا وعدمنا ازاي من الرغي
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ماسمعتش قبل كدة ان الصمت فضيلة ولا ايه يايورى؟؟؟!!
> :t30::t30:​



*مين فضيله دي ؟ 
يا نونو
انا اعرف ام السعد بس
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> أم السعد يا إما بلاش من غيرها الأكل مايحلاش
> وماتقولش ايه دة وتعلق
> عااااااااااااااااادى الموضوع بتاعنا وأغنى فيه براحتى
> :t30::t30:​



*لا حقول ولا حاجه
علقي براحتك
انا حسيبك تقولي كل اللي في نفسك
لكن الموضوع خلاص بقي بتاعي
يجوز انتي مش مقتنعه
لكن ده مش حيغير الحقيقه
اللي باينه زي الشمس
حتي اسئلي اي حد ماشي في الشارع
حيقولك يوري احتل الموضوع
امتي وازاي ؟
مش مهم

:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:

*​


----------



## yerigagarin (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> لا أنا بشرب فانتا بس
> :t9::t9:​



*بموت فيها*

*هاتي شويه
:smi420:
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ومن امتى بكلمك وأنا نايمة؟؟:t9:
> *كنتي نايمه وانا بحتل الموضوع*
> بس بردة مش شايفة اسمك مكتوب على الموضوع
> *مش مهم*
> ...


*وبعدين خلاص امر الموضوع ده
اصبح مفروغ منه متشغليش بالك بيه
فكري حتعملوا ايه الايام اللي جايه
شكلها حتبقي ايام صعبه عليكو
سلام دلوقتي علشان
موسكو علي التليفون
:smi411:
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> قطتى بتستحمى اكتر من مرتين فى اليوم كمان
> بس هى مش بتخاف زيكم من الاستحمام
> طبعا انتم بالنسبالكم انكم تستحموا مرة فى اليوم يعنى فيلم رعب
> :t30::t30::t30:​



*حرام عليكي
القطه حتبوش
انا حبلغ عنك جمعية 
الرفق بالحيوان
:t9:
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: الرد علي موضوع تخيل مدينه من غير نساء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> دة عشمكم يارجالة:smil8:
> لكن بكرر
> كسبااااااااااااااااااااانة
> 30:30:30:​



*نونو
انا مش عارف جايبه الثقه
دي منين
دا حتي صاحبتك واختك وحبيبتك
رضوي .
اختفت ومش باين لها اثر
الا هي راحت فين ؟
هربت ولا ايه ؟
لكن ولا يهمك
لو مسكناها حتأكد بنفسي
انها تبقي معاكي
ولا مش عاوزاها ؟
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
:yahoo::yahoo:
:yahoo:
*​


----------

